# Microsoft wants users to pay Windows usage



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 30, 2008)

Microsoft wants users to pay by how much they use Windows:


> Microsoft's plan would instead monitor the machine to track things such as disk storage space, processor cores and memory used, then bill the user for what was consumed during a set period.





> the company admitted that the overall cost to the user might be higher than for a standard PC purchase.


Five Reasons Microsoft Wants To Do This
1. The Road Has Run Out On Microsoft's Traditional Software Licensing Business Model.
2. The Pay As You Go Model Makes Microsoft The Sole Toll Taker.
3. Microsoft Wants Your Credit Card.
4. Google Is Eating Microsoft's Breakfast, Lunch And Dinner. 
5. Microsoft Wants To Control The Horizontal And Vertical Of Your Internet Experience.


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 31, 2008)

I've read both stories as well as the patent application. This is a load of hoopla that the mass market is too dumb to see through. Do they really believe that this is what CIOs want? No, CIOs want Microsoft to _fix their damn software_ and _implement standards that don't change_.


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 8, 2009)

I posted about this in this thread yesterday. It's pretty scary how far M$ is trying to reach. I already told ppl on several linux and BSD forums that we need a OS that besides what BSD and linux can do already (stability, linux-level hardware support, 0 cost) it must be pretty (full GUI) from bootloader all the way to desktop and back to full shutdown, including hibernation/resume. This is the only way to attract most of the current windoze users. Doing this is the ONLY way to avert this stuff M$ wants to do (believe me, I won't affect just 'doze. It's aimed to affect the whole computing as we know it. If M$ succeds there will be no BSD or linux, because what good is your live/install disc if there's no computer capable of using it (PC's will become illegal, including those made by Apple and Sun)).


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 8, 2009)

fbsduser said:
			
		

> I posted about this in this thread yesterday. It's pretty scary how far M$ is trying to reach. I already told ppl on several linux and BSD forums that we need a OS that besides what BSD and linux can do already (stability, linux-level hardware support, 0 cost) it must be pretty (full GUI) from bootloader all the way to desktop and back to full shutdown, including hibernation/resume. This is the only way to attract most of the current windoze users. Doing this is the ONLY way to avert this stuff M$ wants to do (believe me, I won't affect just 'doze. It's aimed to affect the whole computing as we know it. If M$ succeds there will be no BSD or linux, because what good is your live/install disc if there's no computer capable of using it (PC's will become illegal, including those made by Apple and Sun)).


BTW: All of this is not about me, or what I prefer. Is about rying to prevent something that if it does happen, we all will suffer the consequences.


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 9, 2009)

Won't affect me. I don't use Windows. Won't affect anyone except those who choose to use Windows. Despite Linux myths to the contrary, Microsoft does not force people to use its software.


----------



## fender0107401 (Mar 9, 2009)

Really?

What a big joke, and funny enough!


----------



## fbsduser (Mar 9, 2009)

Brandybuck said:
			
		

> Won't affect me. I don't use Windows. Won't affect anyone except those who choose to use Windows. Despite Linux myths to the contrary, Microsoft does not force people to use its software.


The thing here is that they intend to completelly make illegal the manufacture, possesion and usage of normal PC computers, so that only their special computers exist. Offcourse this "special" computers wonÂ´t let you boot off anything but the ROM-loaded OS, in a few words we wonÂ´t have any sort of hardware to run BSD on. ThatÂ´s why it WILL have a global effect. Because is not about the OS, is about the hardware it runs on.


----------



## Oko (Mar 9, 2009)

fbsduser said:
			
		

> The thing here is that they intend to completelly make illegal the manufacture, possesion and usage of normal PC computers, so that only their special computers exist. Offcourse this "special" computers wonÂ´t let you boot off anything but the ROM-loaded OS, in a few words we wonÂ´t have any sort of hardware to run BSD on. ThatÂ´s why it WILL have a global effect. Because is not about the OS, is about the hardware it runs on.



From the way I read your post M$ wants to do a big favor to humanity. They want to lock cheap crappy PC hardware and force us to go back to Risk architecture. That is a very good thing in my point of view. The only problem is that FreeBSD developers will have to take a clue from NetBSD/OpenBSD projects and actually port FreeBSD to something else except i386 and amd64. The collaboration with SUN's Solaris team can become the crucial for survival of FreeBSD. The big Winner of the above game is of course SUN which is now on life support. 
The biggest loser is actually Linux which doesn't run on anything but Wintel Hardware. No wonder that they are so paranoid about M$.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow that is one of the goofiest business ideas ever. First of all what kinda moron would buy this system. Secondly it charges on resource usage? Whats to stop people for writing a virus that maximises the usage of the system and everyone who bought one will be pissed of when they get a $500 bill. I hope Microsoft does this, maybe it will put them out of business.


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 9, 2009)

fbsduser said:
			
		

> The thing here is that they intend to completelly make illegal the manufacture, possesion and usage of normal PC computers, so that only their special computers exist. Offcourse this "special" computers wonÂ´t let you boot off anything but the ROM-loaded OS, in a few words we wonÂ´t have any sort of hardware to run BSD on. ThatÂ´s why it WILL have a global effect. Because is not about the OS, is about the hardware it runs on.



You make it sound like Microsoft is being run by the Bilderbergers and Trilateralists! It may be fun to imagine that you're the victim of a grand secret conspiracy, but do not confuse your imagination for reality. There is no global conspiracy to make people use Windows! Sheesh.

Microsoft simply does not have the power to do this. They are at the mercy of the market. They might try to bribe some senators to get them some special treatment, but that is the extent of it. They cannot tell manufacturers what to make, and they cannot tell the consumers what to buy. There is always a choice, but it won't fall in your lap by magic. Buy an Dell, Lenovo or Asus. Buy an Apple. Build your own. Vote with your wallet!

The LAST thing you do is buy Microsoft and then whine to people that you were forced to, because you weren't.

I just built a new computer with most current Intel hardware (DQ45CB). FreeBSD works fine, but Windows SP (SP1) won't install on it! I've got nothing to fear from Microsoft.


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 9, 2009)

*where torpedo=software & proprietary=german*



			
				Brandybuck said:
			
		

> You make it sound like Microsoft is being run by the Bilderbergers and Trilateralists! It may be fun to imagine that you're the victim of a grand secret conspiracy, but do not confuse your imagination for reality. There is no global conspiracy to make people use Windows! Sheesh.


RMS was a transvestite freemason who drove dunebuggies with Dzay Edgar Hoover at the Battle of Trafalgar Hill.

Also, proprietary software sunk the Lusitania!


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 10, 2009)

Steve Ballmer was the man on the grassy knoll... ï¿½e


----------



## fbsduser (Apr 3, 2009)

Actually, I picked that "conspiranoic" thread from a long-defunct BSD forum (which got heavily hammered by spambots, some of the content got lost and there's a lot of spammy threads in it now). It came from a user who posted it along with a link to a blog (not a Linux blog, it was a blog from a MCSE student/part-time MS employee), the thread is very likelly gone since the account of the user that posted that thread was hijacked (along with a bunch of other accounts of long-time members) by the spammers that took over that forum (the forum is bsdforums.org).
I guess I got a bit carried up by it (and the fact that MS is run by a "chair throwing ape"). But I just can't imagine myself without having a PC handy, and being able to use both Linux and BSD is something I don't want to miss.
Update: I just tried to access that site, and it won't even load, the link to the blog containing that article is lost (My fault, I didn't write it down or bookmarked it).



			
				fronclynne said:
			
		

> Also, proprietary software sunk the Lusitania!


Funny, since a MS propietary OS caused a severe malfunction in the USS Yorktown (CG-48) onboard computer and they needed to tow the ship back to port *several times*.



			
				BrandyBuck said:
			
		

> Steve Ballmer was the man on the grassy knoll... ï¿½e


Actually, he was the man in that conference room chanting "Developers" and throwing chairs.
BTW: The thread was actually a copy-paste from another thread at bsdforums.org, which was a copy-paste from a blog article.


----------

